# Solved: Upgrading microSD card



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I have a samsung Galaxy s3 with an 8GB microSD card installed.I`ve been using this card in this phone for about 16 months and i want to upgrade to a bigger one. I bought a 32Gb microSd card and proceeeded to copy over all the files from the old card to the new one. Everything copied over but when i put the new card into the phone the names of the folders were all weird and if i selected one there was no content in the folder. I copied the files from the old card to the new one using a pc. 
I`ve tried formating the new card but still the same thing. My phone is rooted.
Anyone know how to copy over the files properly?
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

Try copying the old files to the computer first, then to the new card.

Make sure the new card is formatted FAT.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I formatted the card in the phone and it`s FAT32. I put the files onto the pc and then onto the new card via the pc.


----------



## prunejuice (Apr 3, 2002)

You're "Safely Removing" the card after you've finished copying the files, right?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I am yeah.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Have you tried copying the files with the SD card in the phone? Copy the files off the old card while its in the phone, swap the cards, then copy them back onto the card while its in the phone.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Tried copying the files while card still in phone and swapping over to the new card and copying again. The folders all copied with their names perfect but the contents of the folders didn`t copy and the contents copied originally onto the pc from the old card. I rebooted the phone to see if it made any difference, only difference is the folder names now have gone all weird again with strange symbols on them. All i can think of is the card is corrupt?


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I`ve now tried copying the files 1 by 1 onto the new sd card. They copied over and when i checked them on the pc the folders had all their contents and properly named. Removed the sd card from pc and put it into the phone and restsrted the phone and when i checked the sd card the folders names were all changed and weird and the folders contents were gone.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

You sure the SD card is good? Lot of fakes being sold and they exhibit these problems.

Try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=730285


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Running a test now, will post back with the results. Thanks.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Looking like the card is faulty. Got the following result from the test: 
The media is likely to be defective.
116.1 MByte OK (237884 sectors)
30.0 GByte DATA LOST (63047364 sectors)
Details:30.0 GByte overwritten (63047364 sectors)
0 KByte slightly changed (< 8 bit/sector, 0 sectors)
0 KByte corrupted (0 sectors)
2 KByte aliased memory (4 sectors)
First error at offset: 0x0000000007427600
Expected: 0x0000000007427600
Found: 0x0000000007437600
H2testw version 1.3
Writing speed: 8.33 MByte/s
Reading speed: 12.9 MByte/s
H2testw v1.4


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Where did you buy it?


----------



## Gnexus01 (Jun 21, 2014)

Well so much for trying me trying to give back.. I was just going to suggest the memory card could be bad.. However, you already figured that out.


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

It was bought from a reputable company so i will contact them and return it. Thanks all for the help.


----------

